# Norddeutscher Lloyd



## jaolt1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello...Would anyone out there have a photo of the Norddeutscher Lloyd
vessel "Frankfurt" built in 1929 and scuttled in the Atlantic in 1941?
Regards...jaolt1


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

I've searched on the net, and these facts seems well do***ented:

August 4. 1941. Ocean boarding vessel CAVINA intercepted German steamer FRANKFURT (5522grt), which had departed Rio de Janiero on 26 June, in 31-34N, 37-42W The steamer scuttled herself to avoid capture, and 26 crew were rescued. A second boatload refused to be picked up and was lost. CAVINA arrived at Gibraltar on the 11th.

(The Cavina was a ship belonging to Elders and Fyffes fruit company. Most of her life she sailed out of Avonmouth to the West Indies for bananas. Also in the war years the Royal Navy took her over and she became HMS Cavina a armed boarding ship,she was old being built in 1926,she was also a coal burner.)

“The Ships List” has the Frankfurt (3) as built in 1929 and belonging to Norddeutscher Lloyd, but it seems other websites do not want to acknowledge the Frankfurt. At 5 thousand tons she might be a bit too small? Someone with a book on NDL will help you out I believe.


----------



## jaolt1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you ...Yes I see this information on Naval History .net...BUT...the second lifeboat was not lost. My Father and nineteen others were on that boat and got away. They were picked up nine days later by a Portuguese vessel and taken to Lisbon. My Father eventually made it back to Germany by way of Spain and France.My brother and I are digging deeper into this and still hope to find a photo of the Frankfurt. We do however have a photo of the men in the lifeboat!!
jaolt1


----------



## Carlos Guerreiro (Aug 15, 2015)

*Frankfurt crew rescued by the Vouga*

Jaolt1 - Your father was rescued by the crew of the destroyer “Vouga”. They found the lifeboat on the 9th August 1941, and the Portuguese commander received later a recommendation from the German government.

I recently was able to see some do***ents from the Vouga related with this rescue...


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

jaolt1 said:


> Hello...Would anyone out there have a photo of the Norddeutscher Lloyd
> vessel "Frankfurt" built in 1929 and scuttled in the Atlantic in 1941?
> Regards...jaolt1


Is this what you are looking for?
http://www.norwayheritage.com/p_ship.asp?sh=fran3


----------



## Bootsmann (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi jaolt1,
I will send you a scan of FRANKFURT of 1929 for your personal use if you let me known your email address via pm.
Rgds, Manfred


----------



## Thomas L. (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi jaolt1.Frankfurt
Buildt at Bremer Vulkan,Vegesack Nr.687
5522 BRT 9240 tdw 142,25 x 17,14 4200psi. 13,5 kn 4Pass. Crew 50
Launch 23.5.1929 sunk 4.8.1941.I can send you a photo when you send me your e-mail adress.best wishes Thomas


----------

